# 75 gallon planted



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I joined this forum only a few days ago, and already it has been a great place to be. I thought I would post a few images of my most recent aqua scape in the 75. I created this scape at the beginning of the year, and the last photo was about 2 months ago. I am already looking to redo it 


Fish:
30 Cardinal Tetras
3 Angel Fish
1 Pearl Gourami
20 or so Pandy Corys
10 or so Otto Cats


Tark


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and what a beautiful tank! I like your aquascaping skills, very natural looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, it looks great!


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice looking tank...


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I spent yesterday stripping downt the tank and redesigned the layout. I'll update pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice setup. What are you using to light it?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow very nice scape...looking forward on the rescape!


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

I use a 48" Coralife T5HO 130 watt, and two 24" T5 light fixtures for a total of 186 watts or 2.48 wpg.

I'll post photos shortly of the new scape. It isn't drastically different, but I have gone with Glosso as a carpet accross the front rather than the dwarf hair grass. I found the HG to grow too high for my liking 6-8" very quickly.


----------



## Acrylic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, what bulbs are you having the best luck with?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice looking tank!!


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

I only use the 6700k bulbs that are listed above.

In the near future, I will be looking at converting my lighting system to LED but I haven't gathered enough info on them. From my best understanding, it is best to mix 10,000K with 6700k bulbs with LED for the best lighting. 
I need to do more research...plus the price needs to come down


----------

